# Belleayre 3-3-13



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)

Conditions: powder, pp, groomed
Temp on arrival: 20

The trees are back!
I was so surprised by how much snow Belle picked up since the last time I went that I didn't think anyone would believe me, so I took a bunch of pics. I spent much of the day in the trees, constantly finding at least 4" of fresh pow that must have settled in there on top of a deep base after many small snow squalls. It snowed all day long while the sun kept trying to break through the thin cloud cover providing the delightful phenomenon known as sun snow. Also took a few runs down the new skier cross trail, which was a lot of fun; lots of kids were racing each other there. Liftlines were barely noticeable the entire day. 


Belleayre Glades above midstation


Upper Winisook, right


Cathedral Brook


Upper Algonquin/Peekamoose trees


Big T Glades (Peekamoose in background)


----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are some more:


T-bar line


Tomahawk liftline


Tongora


Upper Wanatuska


Wanatuska bumps


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2013)

pics in 2nd message not showing for me.   getting "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks- they came up fine when I posted, but not now. I'll try to fix that later at home.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> pics in 2nd message not showing for me.



Hopefully I fixed it....


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks great, I almost wish I went there instead of Plattekill.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Hopefully I fixed it....


yes, thanks. looks great


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Looks great, I almost wish I went there instead of Plattekill.



Sorry you didn't like Platty.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sorry you didn't like Platty.



I loved the place! It's a classic hill with some challenging terrain. I just like the glades at Belleayre better. The trees at Platty are interesting, the best ones I found were on the left side. There was some seriously deep powder, all untracked and some very technical
skiing, but I was told of you get lost over there you could end up 30 miles away. I found that the bike trail glades were chute width. The place is awesome and the place reminds me a bit of Magic, I just like a little more vert is all!


----------



## marcski (Mar 4, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I loved the place! It's a classic hill with some challenging terrain. I just like the glades at Belleayre better. The trees at Platty are interesting, the best ones I found were on the left side. There was some seriously deep powder, all untracked and some very technical
> skiing, but I was told of you get lost over there you could end up 30 miles away. I found that the bike trail glades were chute width. The place is awesome and the place reminds me a bit of Magic, I just like a little more vert is all!



You got to know where to look.  These are some of Platty's woods on Sunday 3-3-13:


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 4, 2013)

I was definitely in that first one. I remember that boulder with the ramp looking piece going up it. They were certainly fun. I was surprised how much snow was on the ground. The woods had better coverage than some of the steeper trails!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> The woods had better coverage than some of the steeper trails!



True that. Best snow on the mountain was in there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

To be fair, neither Belleayre nor Platty are really fantastic options for glades.  Gotta go north for the badazz tree skiing.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

Abominable said:


> View attachment 8083
> View attachment 8084



Bell trees?look sick where ever they are.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 5, 2013)

Platty (3/1), in response to BD, although we better stop blowing up our spot!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Platty (3/1), in response to BD, although we better stop blowing up our spot!



No glades at Platty.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 5, 2013)

And "no fish in Montauk" either.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2013)

maybe start a platty trip report. . .


----------



## Abominable (Mar 5, 2013)

True... thanks to Legalskier for this report though, haven't been to Bell since I was a kid and you've motivated me to get back there soon.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2013)

i'm dying to get back to bell and try platty for the first time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i'm dying to get back to bell and try platty for the first time.



Lots of great snow their now, I would recommend this weekend before good snow they got goes away.


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 6, 2013)

belleayre vs platty on Sunday? or verse Hunter? I'm thinking of hitting one of the eastern catskill mountains this weekend (Bell or Platty) due to I think they got a lot more base because of some lake effect and maybe I could get some tree skiing in.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> belleayre vs platty on Sunday? or verse Hunter? I'm thinking of hitting one of the eastern catskill mountains this weekend (Bell or Platty) due to I think they got a lot more base because of some lake effect and maybe I could get some tree skiing in.



I don't know nothing about Bell. Go to platty regulars will tell you with Sun all trails open for weeks now. Great 2 feet of snow recently. Potterbrothers store discount for Sunday 40s degrees and Sunday forecast. Was dam fun two weeks ago even though 2 feet up snow was predicted that weekend, but lake effect happens two days before.


----------



## marcski (Mar 6, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i'm dying to get back to bell and try platty for the first time.



IMO, it's worth the extra 20 mins. And then some!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Bell trees?look sick where ever they are.



Picture of hill in Roxbury trees.
Is on page 2.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> belleayre vs platty on Sunday? or verse Hunter?



You probably can't go wrong at any of them, though Belle & Platty won't have the crowds. The pics in this thread demonstrate that both have benefited from the same snowfalls, which only stands to reason as they aren't far away from each other (at least as the crow flies).



marcski said:


> IMO, it's worth the extra 20 mins. And then some!



If you can find it. :smile:  Just remember- when the sign says "20 mins to Platty," it's really 40- and when that other sign says "3 miles ahead," it's really six. Seriously.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

legalskier said:


> You probably can't go wrong at any of them, though Belle & Platty won't have the crowds. The pics in this thread demonstrate that both have benefited from the same snowfalls, which only stands to reason as they aren't far away from each other (at least as the crow flies).
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find it. Just remember- when the sign says "20 mins to Platty," it's really 40- and when that other sign says "3 miles ahead," it's really six. Seriously.



So past Bell here my directions, 20 miles approximately after Bell, you go through small town of Arkville, make right turn like sign said, follow signs slowly!!!!! Go like half mile on rlcurvy road, make right turn on 30 north, go approximately 5 miles, look for sign makes left turn for Platty$ red barn on right. Follow plattekill mountain rd and signs hill is at the end of the road. Snow tires and or 4 wheel drive a big plus ,once you become a regular of platty , the drive is 20 minutes of heavenly drive pass Belll eveytime.!!!@


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 6, 2013)

20 miles past Belle to Arkville?  Without a map handy, I'm guessing closer to 5.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> 20 miles past Belle to Arkville?  Without a map handy, I'm guessing closer to 5.



By car yes my airplanes no.


----------



## abc (Mar 6, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> 20 miles past Belle to Arkville?  Without a map handy, I'm guessing closer to 5.


ok, split the difference, you two! Google map said 8 miles.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

abc said:


> ok, split the difference, you two! Google map said 8 miles.



Wow I guess the few 30 mph signs make it seems longer, thanks ABC for correct info, just didn't want people going to get lost.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 6, 2013)

abc said:


> ok, split the difference, you two! Google map said 8 miles.



I see 6.8 from the left turn on 28 to Belleayre, to the right in Arkville.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 6, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> 20 miles past Belle to Arkville?  Without a map handy, I'm guessing closer to 5.



I'm talking about the sign that's closer to the Thruway. It says 20 mins from there. Belle isn't even 20 mins from there. Last time I went I used that 3 mile sign as a gauge...and made a wrong turn. 
Don't go by the signs is all I'm saying.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Mar 6, 2013)

Fair enough - and my mistake for interpreting a Scotty post literally.  :razz:  I now see with the proper punctuation/capitalization he probably didn't really mean 20 miles past Belleayre to Arkville.


----------



## abc (Mar 7, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Last time I went I used that 3 mile sign as a gauge...and made a wrong turn.
> Don't go by the signs is all I'm saying.


That 3 mile sign is indeed the most misleading road sign I've ever encounter in this continent!!!

Every year, my first time to Platty, although I knew what the turn off from Rt 30 looks like, that "3 mile ahead" sign ALWAYS threw me off. I would end up crawling for the next 3 mile, holding up traffic behind me, looking at every itzy-bitzy road name thinking it was the turn-off...

Why the mountain still leave such a sign out there is a bit mysterious. Come on, by the time someone got to Rt 30, they're really really committed to ski Platty! So there's no need to sugar-coat it any more!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> Fair enough - and my mistake for interpreting a Scotty post literally.  :razz:  I now see with the proper punctuation/capitalization he probably didn't really mean 20 miles past Belleayre to Arkville.



Biggest thread hijack ever. Sorry for Bell trips report hijacking, I guess we should just make all things Platty thread, lol. Yes I meant after you pass Bell it takes approximately 20 minutes to get to Platty, maybe a little longer first time their, after several you can get their 17 minutes after Bell , I done it.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2013)

abc said:


> That 3 mile sign is indeed the most misleading road sign I've ever encounter in this continent!!!
> Every year, my first time to Platty, although I knew what the turn off from Rt 30 looks like, that "3 mile ahead" sign ALWAYS threw me off. I would end up crawling for the next 3 mile, holding up traffic behind me, looking at every itzy-bitzy road name thinking it was the turn-off...
> Why the mountain still leave such a sign out there is a bit mysterious. Come on, by the time someone got to Rt 30, they're really really committed to ski Platty! So there's no need to sugar-coat it any more!





Scotty said:


> Biggest thread hijack ever. Sorry for Bell trips report hijacking, I guess we should just make all things Platty thread, lol. Yes I meant after you pass Bell it takes approximately 20 minutes to get to Platty, maybe a little longer first time their, after several you can get their 17 minutes after Bell , I done it.



....Or they could just hang a left into Belle, hehe.
Seriously, Scotty if you see Laszlo you need to tell him to change those signs, or at least the 3 mile one. Too confusing. Gotta wonder how many ppl got thrown off course & ended up going elsewhere. My buddy's phone GPS didn't even work out there, argh!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

legalskier said:


> ....Or they could just hang a left into Belle, hehe.
> Seriously, Scotty if you see Laszlo you need to tell him to change those signs, or at least the 3 mile one. Too confusing. Gotta wonder how many ppl got thrown off course & ended up going elsewhere. My buddy's phone GPS didn't even work out there, argh!



All fixed now we have a platty thread for good directions for zplatty and info feel free to add info please, if I talk to Lasso it will be to find out were the hidden glades are first then shake his hand and thanks him for keeping Platty alive and good.


----------



## dmc (Mar 7, 2013)

Come on Belleayre "homers" - you gotta stand up to Scotty when he starts in with all the Plattekill BS in your threads...


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2013)

dmc said:


> Come on Belleayre "homers" - you gotta stand up to Scotty when he starts in with all the Plattekill BS in your threads...



It was his birthday so we cut him some slack.....this time. 
;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

dmc said:


> Come on Belleayre "homers" - you gotta stand up to Scotty when he starts in with all the Plattekill BS in your threads...



Actually I said two days ago in this thread that it not fair to hijack this thread. That is why I started the Ppatty threads this morning.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 7, 2013)

Just grabbed this off the fb page-


----------

